# Feeding raw and kibble. Results?



## jbgsd (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm just curious if I was to feed my 8 month old his regular dry food with some raw a few days a week would he still get the benefits that dogs get from raw only diets? Such as energy focus muscle coat etc 
If anyone has any input. I'm all ears. 
Thanks !


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I feed raw and kibble at the moment - my dogs look good but I think to get the full benefits of a raw diet you gotta go 100% raw!
I prefer to give all raw but until recently have not had a cheap enough source to go full raw.
I think they definitely do better on the raw meat and kibble than they did on kibble and canned food.
Some people have had trouble with their dogs getting diarrhoea from feeding raw with kibble but I've never had a problem with that. If you are worried maybe feed meat in the morning kibble at night


----------



## jbgsd (Aug 24, 2012)

What would be a good way to start feeding him raw a few times a week? What should I give him? I don't know how to begin. Haha I don't want to get him sick or anything. Also he eats eagle pack right now. Should I give him a different food to Feed along with the raw. 
A friend of mines gsd used to be really skinny and he put him on the raw diet and he looks amazing now. From his coat to his muscle increase. I was impressed.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I feed them kibble in the morning and raw at night. They do well.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I am trying to transition to raw and right now they are getting about 50/50 (so one kibble meal and one raw meal). We're hopefully getting our freezer in a few days, but I'll always use kibble for travel (vacations, dog events, dog competitions). So far we haven't had any issues not feeding pure raw. My dogs also seem to do OK on raw ingredients that don't sit well in kibble. For example, chicken based kibble gives my dogs gas but they've been eating mostly chicken parts for their raw and do not have gas.


----------

